# Symhony in c-minor



## gprengel

This is my symphony's 1st movement, written in classical/early Romantic style:

I. Andante /Allegro con brio ed appassionato (C-Major / c-minor)

Structure:

0:01 Andante, a choral, first in solemn C Major by solo horns, later tragically turning into c-minor
2:55 Allegro con brio ed appassionato, c minor, 6/8, Exposition
6:12 Development
8:30 Recapitulation
11:40 Coda
13:38 resuming the choral theme 
14:00 Presto.

http://gerdprengel.de/symphony-1.mp3
http://gerdprengel.de/symphony-1.pdf

I hope you enjoy it, it means very much to me ...

Gerd


----------



## KjellPrytz

It is impressive how you manage to stay out of modern influences. This one is so marvelously old-fashioned and I love it.
After last post I don't dare to mention any composer influences so I ask instead.
The more I listened to it, the more I liked it and discovered new aspects and tremendous creativity as well as beauty.
Well done.


----------



## brianvds

This is rather lovely. How do you realize the work? Is it just a straightforward MIDI file or do you tweak it a bit with some software other than whatever is playing the MIDI? I ask because it doesn't seem to be quite a s tinny as MIDI usually sounds, and I seem to perceive varying dynamics as well.


----------



## Pugg

A big applause for you, it's very good and most of all, not just 3 minutes, keep the good work going.


----------



## gprengel

brianvds said:


> This is rather lovely. How do you realize the work? Is it just a straightforward MIDI file or do you tweak it a bit with some software other than whatever is playing the MIDI? I ask because it doesn't seem to be quite a s tinny as MIDI usually sounds, and I seem to perceive varying dynamics as well.


Dear brianvds, sorry for the late answer ... initially I recorded it with Garritan Personal orchestra but last year I rendered it again technically much improved with NotePerformer. Please listen to it again, (the times mentioned above do not quite fit anymore) ...

Gerd


----------



## Phil loves classical

I thought the string writing was impressive personally. I felt some of the melodies/harmony could be fine tuned especially in the winds, and could be better integrated with the string section. But I enjoyed it. It had a lot of forward movement.


----------



## Paul T McGraw

@gprengel this is a marveous work. Your orchestration is very well done. I like your low strings work. Did you finish any other movements?


----------



## gprengel

Paul T McGraw said:


> @gprengel this is a marveous work. Your orchestration is very well done. I like your low strings work. Did you finish any other movements?


Yes, I did:
http://gerdprengel.de/symphony-2.mp3
http://gerdprengel.de/Scherzo-on-10th.mp3 (based on sketches by L.v.B.)
http://gerdprengel.de/symph4.mp3
I hope you'l like these too ...

Gerd


----------



## Paul T McGraw

gprengel said:


> Yes, I did:
> http://gerdprengel.de/symphony-2.mp3
> http://gerdprengel.de/Scherzo-on-10th.mp3 (based on sketches by L.v.B.)
> http://gerdprengel.de/symph4.mp3
> I hope you'l like these too ...
> 
> Gerd


Thanks, I enjoyed listening. Especially the fourth movement.


----------



## gprengel

Through the most helpful hints from Adrien, I think, I could improve the sound of my symphony considerably by using the Fabilter plugin for Finale. So I could create more space by putting the wind instruments into the back of the orchestra. Thank you, Adrien!
Here the 1st. movement: http://gerdprengel.de/symphony-1.mp3

Gerd


----------

